
Happy Holidays: Linux Mint get a major upgrade - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/happy-holidays-linux-mint-get-a-major-upgrade/
======
finid
Sorry, but v18 to v18.1 on the same Ubuntu 16.04 base is not a major upgrade.

~~~
CrankyBear
Now that you can upgrade it directly from one release to another is a Big
deal.

~~~
finid
Not in terms that the article's title make it sound.

My point is to the contrary.

